# Suzuki vs Yamaha



## Zack (Feb 21, 2016)

Looking to repower my 16' Hewes Bonefisher and I am debating between the Suzuki DF90 and the Yamaha F90. What are yalls opinions on both motors and which would you pick if repowering?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Suzuki has come a long way in recent years and is producing some really great motors now. Yamaha is tried and true. I would price both out, the cost difference may surprise you a bit.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

As above, price them out. And maybe as more if not more important.....where will you have service work done. Ask them their thoughts. In my case, I was steered off Suzuki for one simple reason. They mechanic at my dealer said they are great motors. However, he sometimes has a very hard time getting parts....as in several months!


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> As above, price them out. And maybe as more if not more important.....where will you have service work done. Ask them their thoughts. In my case, I was steered off Suzuki for one simple reason. They mechanic at my dealer said they are great motors. However, he sometimes has a very hard time getting parts....as in several months!


Was that before the invention of Amazon Prime?


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a 90 zuke, I love it


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Zack said:


> Looking to repower my 16' Hewes Bonefisher and I am debating between the Suzuki DF90 and the Yamaha F90. What are yalls opinions on both motors and which would you pick if repowering?


The following is my unbiased opinion as I have no incentive to promote any brand versus another.

You should consider a Mercury 115 PRO XS four stroke at 359 Pounds because getting 25 more hp is worth putting a few extra pounds on the transom.

But if your HP rating limits you to 90, then I would go with the Yamaha F90 at 353#.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Bluwave said:


> Was that before the invention of Amazon Prime?


No that doesn't have a thing to do with it. The issue was that Suzuki only makes parts runs in their plants every so often. So if the part you need has been out of stock it takes several months before they make any more.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That's not just a Suzuki issue. It's an issue with all makes when a new model comes out. I had to wait 6 weeks for my lower unit because Yamaha didn't produce many extras when they made the f20's. Now 7 years later it's easy to get parts.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I went through this same questioning when I re powered my 192 Scout. There are a lot of things to consider and pay attention to the little things like rigging, throttle and gauges. If they are not part of the quote then it can drive the cost up.

Cost of repower - Engine, rigging, new gauges, labor, possible trade in value of current engine.
Turn around time of repower. (how long off the water will I be)
Reputation of independant reseller who will perform the work. (live in South Florida and there are a LOT of places to have a repower done... many I wouldn't let touch my kayak)
Warranty.
Access to service.
Easy of self service if desired. (100hr service etc)
Service parts availability.
Reputation value of Manufacture. (all engines can have problems)
Comments from current owners.
From this general list of requirements I believe you will make your decision. For me it ultimately came down to either a Zuke or ETec. I ultimately went Zuke. I would do it again in an instant...

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/suzuki-df140-repower-outboard-specialities.91/

Cheers


----------



## damthemainstream (Apr 11, 2017)

Do you have a 2 stroke on there currently? Poling platform? If so, I'm fairly certain that the cowling of a new 4 stroke motor will hit the platform before you reach full tilt of the motor. Having the existing platform modified or replaced is another thing to consider.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> No that doesn't have a thing to do with it. The issue was that Suzuki only makes parts runs in their plants every so often. So if the part you need has been out of stock it takes several months before they make any more.


Huh... that must be a weird instance, because I've never had any issues getting parts for my motors... Yamaha, Suzuki, or Mercury.


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

I ran a yammy 90 for 12 years and it was without a doubt the best outboard I have ever been around-absolutely 0 problems in all that time.Having said that -I am now running a 20 hp zuk and a 15 hp zuk, and would without a doubt go with the suzuki based on price alone.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

MariettaMike said:


> The following is my unbiased opinion as I have no incentive to promote any brand versus another.
> 
> You should consider a Mercury 115 PRO XS four stroke at 359 Pounds because getting 25 more hp is worth putting a few extra pounds on the transom.
> 
> But if your HP rating limits you to 90, then I would go with the Yamaha F90 at 353#.



yep - only 20 pounds more than the suzuki for 25 more hp - wish I would have done it


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

MariettaMike said:


> The following is my unbiased opinion as I have no incentive to promote any brand versus another.
> 
> You should consider a Mercury 115 PRO XS four stroke at 359 Pounds because getting 25 more hp is worth putting a few extra pounds on the transom.
> 
> But if your HP rating limits you to 90, then I would go with the Yamaha F90 at 353#.


Same weight as the old 2 stroke Yamaha 115/130 engines for the Mercury 115 pro xs, 2.1 liter lots bigger cubes than the competition. Also 2 different lower unit gear ratios available....


----------

